# Tiger Gone - is this the end?



## britzie (Apr 25, 2011)

Tiger withdrads from the TPG after 9 holes - is this the end?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I think he needs to take a break and gets his body right I think the mind is still willing though. He has had a tense last 18 months so it no wonder he is having issue but I dont think its the end.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I was talking to my wife about the guy's injuries. Her thoughts were that even though he keeps saying these are "minor" sprains, the fact that they are still bothering him after the lay off, and rehab might be saying something else. Tiger in the past has not been real honest about the extent of some of his injuries. 

I don't think it's the end of of him, but I don't think he will dominate the game like he has in the past. It would also not surprise me to learn later on that he and Foley will part company if for no other reason that this new swing might not work well with Tiger's knee. :dunno:


----------

